# What Big Cube method do you use?



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

I have seen many threads about 3x3 methods, but haven't found one for Big Cubes. 

So my question is, what method do you use? 

Do you use different methods, depending on the cube? Ex: 4x4 I use OBLBL and 5x5 Reduction.

On the poll, choose which method you use the most.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: Yau
5x5: Some direct solving method
Everything else: Redux


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: OBLBL
5x5-7x7: Reduction with lines and blocks
8x8: Reduction with only lines


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: Roar
5x5: Freeslice (Reduction?)


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4 - Yau
Everything else - reduction


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 25, 2012)

Z4, but I highly advise against it


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 25, 2012)

Only 2 people voting for K*?

K4 for 4x4, K5 for 5x5, Never solve my 6x6 and Meyer/Redux for 7x7


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: K4
5x5 and up: reduction w/ freeslice


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandvich, Sandvich, Sandvich! 
I use it for everything. I do use OBLBL and K4, just for fun though!


----------



## insane569 (Feb 25, 2012)

OF COURSE I USE THE BEST METHOD FOR 4X4. K4 That is.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Feb 25, 2012)

For all big cubes I use reduction and do the faces in strips (1xn). I vary my edge pairing method depending on the size and order (even or odd) of the cube. I favour algorithms that work on multiple cube sizes, willing to trade consistency for some efficiency.

It would be very helpful for this thread to have links to tutorials of the various methods.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: Reduction, 2 pairing, varying between M and E slice
5x5, 6x6, 7x7: Reduction, Freeslice mostly M slice


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4 - yau
5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 - redux


----------



## jla (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: Yau
5x5 and up: Redux with freeslice


----------



## aaronb (Feb 25, 2012)

I switched to OBLBL for 4x4 and 5x5. (Don't have 6x6 or 7x7, but when I get them, I'll use OBLBL) You should at least put an "other" option, if you don't put an "OBLBL" option.


----------



## Cube Equation (Feb 25, 2012)

Redux for 4x4 and 5x5. 32223 edge pairing for 4x4 and freeslice for 5x5. Don't have a 6x6 or 7x7. Working on K4 at the moment.

And why is there a sudden rise in the usage of this OBLBL?


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> Redux for 4x4 and 5x5. 32223 edge pairing for 4x4 and freeslice for 5x5. Don't have a 6x6 or 7x7. Working on K4 at the moment.
> 
> And why is there a sudden rise in the usage of this OBLBL?


 
Because of me Jacyee and PandaCuber.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4: multiple methods; K4, Redux-Roux, Meyer, OBLBL are my mains
5x5: K4 or Redux or Meyerish stuff
7x7: Redux-FreeFCE


----------



## JasonK (Feb 26, 2012)

4x4: Reduction, 32223, E-pairing
5x5: Reduction, freeslice, E-pairing
6x6 and up: Reduction, centres in strips, freeslice, E-pairing


----------



## Sillas (Feb 26, 2012)

Reduction, sure.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 26, 2012)

4X4 - 6222
5X5 - freeslice


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 26, 2012)

Redux for all. On 4x4 I usually do 6x2x2x2 pairing.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 26, 2012)

4x4: Reduction with 3-2-2-2-3 edges
5x5-7x7: Freeslice Reduction


----------



## TMOY (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandwich for all sizes.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 4, 2012)

wtf is K5?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 4, 2012)

4x4 is 32223, 5-8 are redux. All edges on M slice.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 4, 2012)

I keep hearing about OBLBL. What is it? Consider my interest piqued.

I use reduction for everything. 32223 for 4x4, freeslice for everything else, in E.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 4, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I keep hearing about OBLBL. What is it? Consider my interest piqued.
> 
> I use reduction for everything. 32223 for 4x4, freeslice for everything else, in E.


 
http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/


----------



## cubeflip (Mar 4, 2012)

4x4: Yau
5x5 and up: Reduction


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

More poll options have been put. Vote away!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 4, 2012)

I use K4 for any cube larger than 3x3x3.  (Of course, I do other methods now and again for fun)
(That being said, I don't really practice any more...)

PS: AFAIK, There's no such thing as "K5, K6," etc. If you're solving K4 on a 5x5, it's still K4.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought K4 stands for Kirjava's 4x4 method, therefore the same would hold true for 5x5 as kirjava does use it for 5x5.
4x4: K4
5x5: K4


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use reduction for all big cubes (4x4, 5x5, 6x6 - don't have a 7x7 yet, but I may get the Shengshou 7x7 when it comes out if it's cheap), but my edge pairing is quite slow at the moment:
4x4 - I pair 2 edges at a time but I am learning 3-2-2-2-2-3;
5x5 - I started learning free-slicing yesterday - previously I paired degdes first and then paired tredges, 2 at a time;
6x6 - I pair the 2 midges first, then finish as a 5x5.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

Redux. Method for champs.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2012)

Reduxion.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 5, 2012)

God, i've been cubing for nearly 3 years, and i don't know what these methods are...

Anyway, for all big cubes, i do centers->edge paring->3x3
4x4: sort of advanced edge pairing
everything else: one by one edge pairing

EDIT: Oh, it's the reduction method.


----------



## coinman (Mar 5, 2012)

My own method is what i use.. and it's pretty weird


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 5, 2012)

Reduction for all big-cubes. Colour neutral centers for all of them and M-slice pairing for 5-7. For 4x4 I use 3-2-2-2-3 pairing with M-slice. I put two of the first three edges on the DF and DB spots, it's basically the same thing that Feliks does but with M-slice.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 6, 2012)

Reduction, my edge pairing is 2-2-2-2-2-2 with the M-Slice.


----------



## MostEd (Mar 6, 2012)

i do whatever feels right
either redux, or k4

"bimethod' but faster on redux(for 4x4 5x5 6x6) 7x7 is same for both more or less


----------

